# Streambaby=-"Push to Tivo"



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I see there is an option to "push" videos to the Tivo.

I have already set up the .ini file with my tivo.com username and password. Now I am confused as to how to actually perform a "push." I have a few questions.

1. Does "push" simply mean that the video is downloaded to the Tivo?

2. Is there a streambaby interface on my PC that I am unaware of?

3. Are the videos actually "pulled" from the Tivo?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

No, there isn't a web interface to streambaby (like there is for pyTivo). IIRC, the push feature in streambaby allows you to push a video to a different TiVo other than the one you are currently viewing streambaby on.

In other words, you can be viewing streambaby on your bedroom TiVo, but push a video to your family room TiVo.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I just saw a screenshot on google images. Maybe I did something wrong because I don't have that option. My /ini file looks like this:

#
# ./streambaby --help for more configuration file options
#

dir.1=U:\
dir.1.name=My Videos
#dir.2=/media/disk
#dir.2.name=External Drive
# Ip address to bind to
# most people don't need to change this. 
#ip=192.168.1.135
# port to use
#port=7290
#[email protected]
#tivo.password=xxxxx


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually, you can select any TiVo on your home network to push to, including the one you are running Streambaby from.

Your problem is you have tivo.username and tivo.password entries commented out. (lines starting with # are comment lines). So remove the leading # characters for those 2 lines and then restart streambaby and you should be good to go.



aadam101 said:


> I just saw a screenshot on google images. Maybe I did something wrong because I don't have that option. My /ini file looks like this:
> 
> #
> # ./streambaby --help for more configuration file options
> ...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Actually, you can select any TiVo on your home network to push to, including the one you are running Streambaby from.
> 
> Your problem is you have tivo.username and tivo.password entries commented out. (lines starting with # are comment lines). So remove the leading # characters for those 2 lines and then restart streambaby and you should be good to go.


I had originally left out the "#" and it didn't work.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> I had originally left out the "#" and it didn't work.


 Are you stopping and then starting streambaby again after making the change?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I've got the option now. Thanks for the help!

I pushed a few videos last night before bed and when I woke up they transferred only about 1 minute each to the TiVo. Any idea why this would happen? The files are .mkv.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> I've got the option now. Thanks for the help!
> 
> I pushed a few videos last night before bed and when I woke up they transferred only about 1 minute each to the TiVo. Any idea why this would happen? The files are .mkv.


 Do those same mkv videos stream properly via Streambaby? If not then the ffmpeg transcoding to mpeg2 is likely failing.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

They stream just fine. I want to push them to avoid all the buffeting.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

My guess is that the size estimate given to TiVo from streambaby is not right resulting in incomplete push. As an alternative pyTivo may work for pushes.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

moyekj said:


> My guess is that the size estimate given to TiVo from streambaby is not right resulting in incomplete push. As an alternative pyTivo may work for pushes.


I've never been able to get pytivo setup correctly. I'll give it another try.

Thanks!


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

where do you push streambaby "from"? pc? tivo?

I put in my name and password, shutdown, restarted, still dont see where...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tgrim1 said:


> where do you push streambaby "from"? pc? tivo?
> 
> I put in my name and password, shutdown, restarted, still dont see where...


I think* it should just show up on the TiVo:










*(that's not my screen capture)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> I think* it should just show up on the TiVo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's within Steambaby? I can't get that to happen at all. I finally got pytivo to work though.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

tgrim1 said:


> where do you push streambaby "from"? pc? tivo?
> 
> I put in my name and password, shutdown, restarted, still dont see where...


In your streambaby.ini file you need to add the tivo.username and tivo.password entries. Then, when you go to streambaby on your TiVo, the push option should be visible:










I don't think pyTivo is required anymore.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

windracer said:


> In your streambaby.ini file you need to add the tivo.username and tivo.password entries. Then, when you go to streambaby on your TiVo, the push option should be visible


ha, I had an "underscore" instead of a "period" after the "tivo". Pretty sure that was there from the initial install, just commented out.

Works great now!


----------

